# Is this a hen?



## onehen (Aug 21, 2016)

A friend got this for me from a flea market...told it's an Easter Egger hen. Said it was 4 months old. I think it's a rooster...thoughts?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I'm thinking Rooster............


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm 99% or more sure that this is a rooster. Just get him a few girlfriends and he'll be happy. He is beautiful.
Roo- if you notice he has these long skinny feathers hanging right ahead of his tail at the end of his back. In that same area, hens have nice round shaped feathers. The roo also has the nice long pointy feathers on his neck. He must be young because his comb does not look red enough, and his tail is not fully grown.

You can tell what his age is by his teeth-Oh nevermind-that's for horses!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol, Karen! I agree with you, rooster!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

He's a good looking roo.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

EE rooss do have some striking colors!


----------



## onehen (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you all. I was pretty sure that my friend got one pulled over on her on this one. He is sweet and pretty though.


----------



## Fire-Man (Sep 5, 2016)

See the long pointy feathers hanging down next to his black tail feathers----for sure a rooster----no doubt.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have had a roo for a pet twice in the past. The first just showed up one day. The second ended up living next door. Now I feel like I have 5 silkie roos who seem like pets. They are sweet and much more interesting than the girls.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love my roosters!I wouldn't keep chickens w/o a rooster or 2.They are sweeter than the girls and keep the girls in line.


----------

